# Help Needed With "Maintenance Grooming" I'm SCARED!



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I want to start doing some maintenance grooming on Bentley in between grooming visits and to help stretch out time in between visits. I feel like he needs to go every 3 weeks. 

He have our daily grooming routine down. :chili: Brush outs, keeping the face clean and dry etc, nail clipping..
My goals are to learn how to trim up and round his paws and to clip the hair in between his paw pads. Trip under his chin (the hairs stick in his water bowl and he gets a little dirty after eating.

Are there any tools that yall would recommend. I've looked online at grooming shears/scissors Chris Christensen (etc) but I'm overwhelmed and I'm not trying to but cheap at all I understand that quality is key button get all of the different types of shears/scissors is very expensive, especially for a beginner only looking to trim a few hairs and only for light usage.

P.S. Bentley has more hair products then me. I'm a product junkie! I'm thinking I will need a 2 bedroom apartment so he can have his own room for all of his stuff. :angry: I'd post a pic but that's admitting that I have a problem.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

You are too funny! I'm in the same boat, trying to collect equipment to do it myself. I have some of the things that Hedy uses and some my groomer recommended - she's coming on Sunday to teach me - we'll see how I do. Husband said it better be good after all the money we've spent on supplies for them!! I'm very nervous!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Kendall, I groom Gustave & Mieka at home and I'm pretty happy with the products and tools we use. For shears, we have CC now and I LOVE it but in all honesty I think my Master Grooming shears were as good. They came at a fraction of the CC price and did a great job. I would definitely look into that if you don't want to invest in CC. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

eiksaa said:


> Hi Kendall, I groom Gustave & Mieka at home and I'm pretty happy with the products and tools we use. For shears, we have CC now and I LOVE it but in all honesty I think my Master Grooming shears were as good. They came at a fraction of the CC price and did a great job. I would definitely look into that if you don't want to invest in CC.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks! I will take a look at those. Do you use regular scissors or the one where on blade is kind of like a comb? Thinning shears! Oy vey!!! I need to do some reading and research.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been grooming my dogs since...well for a very long time, and I just discover the most useful tool ever. Hedy posted a link some time ago, and I bought the clipper. It isa small cordless clipper. It made trimming their paw pads 10 times faster and easier. They are light, quiet and easy to maneuver. Besides pads, they are great for the belly, sanitary clip and any errant hairs. The blade cuts close, but can be used to trim by just holding the hairs against your fingers.

Here is a link and picture.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/41590-0433-BravMini-Professional-Cordless-Wahl/dp/B005GCBGPK/ref=sr_1_20?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1406226484&sr=1-20&keywords=wahl+cordless+pet+clippers"]Amazon.com: 41590-0433 Purple BravMini Professional Cordless Pet Trimmer Kit by Wahl Professional Animal: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

justagirltv said:


> Thanks! I will take a look at those. Do you use regular scissors or the one where on blade is kind of like a comb? Thinning shears! Oy vey!!! I need to do some reading and research.



I use both for different things. I love my thinning shears but regular are essential for initial shaping. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Sylie said:


> I have been grooming my dogs since...well for a very long time, and I just discover the most useful tool ever. Hedy posted a link some time ago, and I bought the clipper. It isa small cordless clipper. It made trimming their paw pads 10 times faster and easier. They are light, quiet and easy to maneuver. Besides pads, they are great for the belly, sanitary clip and any errant hairs. The blade cuts close, but can be used to trim by just holding the hairs against your fingers.
> 
> Here is a link and picture.
> 
> Amazon.com: 41590-0433 Purple BravMini Professional Cordless Pet Trimmer Kit by Wahl Professional Animal: Pet Supplies


I need that in my life!!!! I was thinking about doing his sanitary clip myself. I swear he might be a mixed breed. 1/2 Maltese 1/2 CHIA PET!!!!!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

If I never try and keep being scared I'll never learn right.. He's so stinkin cute that no matter how badly I mess up he will look adorable (at least in my eyes).


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

The trimmers Sylvia mentioned are great and Hedy's videos are so helpful. Jump in. You will do fine. If you make a mistake it will grow back.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was a show breeder of Lhasa Apsos for more than 30 years and also ocassionally bred Shih Tzus. I've done out Lhasas, Shih Tzus, Malts, Poodles, Yorkies and Terriers for the show ring. And, of course, I also kept the none show coats in cut downs. I've never taken any of my current Malts to the groomers -- always do them myself.

Here is my advice -- especially if you're just starting to do your own grooming and don't know whether or not you will continue with it. IMHO, here is the list of tools that you need to successfully do this:

1. Clippers. Do NOT buy the most expensive clippers. I have dual speed Oster clippers that I paid a fortune for and I NEVER use them. I have a very inexpensive Conair Clipper (single speed) and I always use it. Have been using it for about 10 years and love it, however, they don't make the model I have anymore. The most important thing about clippers is that they be light weight. Here is the one I would suggest for a beginner. https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...&simpleSearchString=Clippers&wec-locale=en_US

2. Clipper Blades -- the brands are interchangable. I personally prefer the ceramic blades. You will need a #3F or #3FC. This is for the body. You will also want a #7FC for the neck and closer trimming and a #10 (normally comes with the clipper). The #10 is for the tummy area and private parts.

3. Scissors - I personally prefer ones that are about 7-7 1/2" in length. Much easier to handle -- especially for the beginner. This is where I believe it is important to spend money. You will want a GOOD pair -- not necessary the most expensive, but not the cheap ones either. My favorites are Master Groomers or Double Duck. I think that the CCs are too expensive and not that great.

Those are your 3 essential tools. You can do everything with those 3 tools. But, if you want more tools, I would suggest adding:

1. The cordless trimmer that Sylvia mentioned, although I always have and always will trim the paw pads with scissors. 

2. Thinning Shears or Chunky Shears for blending the face. Get thinning shears that are about 24 blades. Don't go smaller (bigger number -- i.e. - 36, 48, etc.).

3. Curved Scissors -- I've never used them, but do know people that like them. I feel I can do everything with my Straight Scissors.

4. Ball End Scissors -- about 4" in length. This is for trimming near the eyes. Again, I feel comfortable using my regular Straight Scissors for this, but many beginners don't.

5. 4FC Clipper Blade. Leaves the body a little shorter. The higher the number, the closer the cut.

6. Nail Clippers -- if you don't have them.

I never use combs on the clippers. I have a number that I brought originally (like 30 years ago) and thought I would need. Have NEVER used them and most professionals feel that they're a waste of time and money.

Of course -- you will also need the following if you don't have them:

1. Pin Brush -- I use #1 All Systems and have for 30 years. I have a Madan Brush which I don't like any better than the #1 All Systems (which is less expensive). I also have a CC Brush that I don't care for.

2. Small Slicker Brush -- I use the small #1 All Systems Slicker. You need to use this very lightly as it will break coat -- but it's great for getting a small pin mat out of the coat -- especially once you've broken it up with a comb.

3. CC Buttercomb -- I swear by the #003 which is a fine on one end and a coarse on the other end. I start with the coarse end (wider), then comb with the fine end and if there's still a small part of the mat, I gently use the slicker brush. I wouldn't be without my CC Buttercomb. One of the best grooming tools I own.

4. Mustache Comb - again I use #1 All Systems, but will probably end up buying one from CC.

This is really everything you will need to do a professional job.

And remember -- all of us had to start and learn. Practice makes perfect. The good thing is that hair always grows back -- and very quickly. 

BTW -- here are a couple of pics of my Lhasas. Gambler (parti colored) was #1 for 4 years. Roulette is his niece and was #1 for 2 years (gold at 9 months) and Dice (black & white) is their son. He finished his championship in 3 days with 3 5 point majors at 6 months 3 days of age. Last is Chennie who is Roulette's mother and Gambler's littermate sister. All time top producing Lhasa dam.


----------



## cush123 (Nov 26, 2013)

Kendall, I tried to groom Max myself bought all the stuff but I soon realized I needed to leave it too the pros. All I do now is baths between grooming visits and I take regular scissors and trim his eye area.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Here, honey... Lemme make it SIMPLE for you. 

You do NOT need to break the bank to maintain your dog or even to full groom him at home. I have been grooming my dogs is been a little over an year and it is not rocket science as long as you TAKE YOUR TIME. You can always do a little bit then look at it and come back later. I like to take a picture to see what is going on when I give them haircuts, it helps me to get a better idea. 

You know the scissors Master Grooming that Aastha mentioned above? So she sold me hers when she got new CC ones and it is what I have and works great. 

I took a picture for you with all its needed to fully groom a dog. Do I have more stuff, yes I do but you don't NEED it. 

- *Combs* - One big, one medium and moustache comb - Benjamin has long legs and I use the big comb on him, otherwise I wouldn't need it. You also don't need CC combs, you can get Master Grooming ones. 

- *Red rat tail comb* - I use to make their top knot, if your dog doesn't have one, you don't need it 

- *The thin comb or flea comb* I use to clean the eye buggers after applying some drops of the eye wash

- *Madan brush* in blue, I use it mostly when I am drying them

- *CC pink wooden brush*, it is my to go brush, I mainly use this one to brush the 3 dogs

- *Scissors to clip their nails* with the styptic powder to use in case you cut too short and hit the quick 

- *Petzlife toothpaste* (mine like salmon flavor) and tiny toothbrush

- *Master Grooming curved and thinning scissors* - The curved one is great to shape up the face and the thinning one you need to blend it in. 

- *Wahl bravura cordless clipper with stainless steel combs*. If you like to give him a full haircut I highly recommend you to get this one and you CAN trim their paw pads with this clipper as well but you can also go to Target and buy those tiny moustache & beard trimmer for man which is what I used to prefer to trim their paw pads until I lost it in my house. 

- *Small Pet Grooming table* - If you are going to give him haircuts this is very useful. 

That's it! 










And here some RECENT pictures of my dogs

*ELENA*











*BENJAMIN*










*DOMINIC*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If it makes you feel better, I have bred and finished 4 maltese breeder/owner handlled - and I still mess up their haircuts when I cut them down. I have had to take more than one to the groomer and say 'can you please fix this????' The best part is - it grows back! You can do the most horrendous butcher job and a few months later, you can't tell. Well, much.  Steve (in my sig pic) is my most recent haircut victim. Poor Steve.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

You can do it! Just watch videos and look at pix, then dive in. It's just hair! I love grooming products and have been guided (aka "enabled") by several people on this forum. Here is my two cents:

1. Clipper - I love the Wahl Bravura cordless with the steel comb attachments. I was using an Andis plug in with the detachable blades (I have #4, #7, and #10), but I have found the comb attachments work fine for me and I like the cordless clippers.

2. Shears - I have CC, but I'd probably save the $ and go with Master Grooming. Aastha is picky and if she says they work just as well I'd trust that. I mostly use my 6" thinners and 7" curved. I have 8" straights but I think they're too long, 7" is a good length.

3. Brush - LOVE the CC fusion pin brush. I have the 20mm small size and it is perfect for us, but is your dog has longer hair I'd go with the 27mm. 

4. Buttercomb - love the CC 000 (similar to the 003 but course vs X-course), and also have a small extra fine comb for the face.

5. Consider investing in a pet dryer! The CC Kool Pup is expensive, but it has continuous adjustable air flow which is a really nice feature. But you can get something less fancy for around $100.

Maybe some of the enablers will chime in, I'm sure I'm missing something.

There are some great photos and video links on the forum for grooming, just search around. Marisa (Hoaloha) does a great job.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Tons of good advise you have here!

You have a nice and easy picture from Dominic's mommy above. That picture is a great maintenance groom starter kit. If you don't need to mess with nails for now, then you can skip the nail scissor and quick stop and let your Progroomer do nails.

Since you said you want to focus on feet and beard 'touch-ups' 

Feet - I would recommend a little cordless clipper like the Wahl Bravura MINI or the Arco Mini or the Wahl Peanut as using a clipper safely is much quicker and safer the trying scissors as a newbie groomer. AND 7"ish Curves. the curves help with the rounding process...but as a starter it is fine using a less expensive little buzzer...the finish isn't quite as clean and blades dull faster for the little battery charged ones...but at least if you decide you don't ever want to trim a paw again...not too much money lost. Key with ANY clipper is QUIET...any one that does not sound like a vacuum cleaner....might as well since Quiet clippers rule now in the grooming world!



Quality Shears are good, but I remember snipping my knuckles off years ago with very sharp shears, therefore starting with reasonably functioning shearsis good for now. You will learn what size, shape and weight you prefer. MGT makes decent starters, GEIB makes decent starters (both are plenty good for even pro groomers to win contests with) --- albeit the edges may dull faster then couture quality shears. I still use my less expensive starter shears when I tidy groom a younger puppy or nervous dog -- just safer cuz my better shears are really too sharp and not needed for tidy grooms on young dogs.


Don't trim the nails before you tidy trim the feet. Safer if the nails are trimmed after as the longer nails keep a buffer so pads don't accidentally get knicked... It is also easier to see the nails if you trim them after you have finished the feet.

BEARD tidy --- Shears....Preference varies from person to person, but I recommend One curved and One Blender/thinner. I would start with the Blender...The blenders are very forgiving and so if you do and 'ooops' then there won't be this obvious BLUNT edge that tells the world 'ooops' mommy has new shears !! (^_^). Chunkers are not as forgiving and essentially can cut like a straight and leave blunt edges....those would be a nice add on tool as you move from maintenance grooming to full grooming.

I spent last couple days in grooming classes given by the super pro groomers and teachers --- techniques vary amongst every Progroomer and their teaching varies depending on the experience of Their students. There is a lot of tag team teaching and it was fascinating how both in the team would round out feet so differently, with fantastic results ( eg. One PG would do,the front two feet and the other PG would do the back two feet using a diff technique). With that said, a newbie groomer will not necessarily groom the same way that a pro groomer nor like someone that has groomed for years. 

Little grooming victories for you and your cutie is a nice goal!!

You have a whole community here that is cheering you on!!! Happy Grooming!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!! Thank you so much for the pictures and what tools you use and the descriptions. I'm printing everything out and browsing on Amazon! 

I agree it's better to do a little at a time and then go back. I've learned that the hard way, (with my eyebrows, lol).

Bentley is go good (for a 5 month old), he lays down nice and still for brush outs and top knots (fountain sprout, were still growing his top out). I notice with each bath he's less dramatic. Last night he didn't try to climb out of the sink and attach him self to me at all. He's getting so good with tolerating the blow dryer. I just have to hold it up very high near his face and muzzle, he HATES air blowing on his face (fans, AC, hates it). 
I just tell myself, he's a BABY and my baby of course and he can sense my energy so if I act like its no big deal and stay calm and relaxed he's calm to. I've also learned to blow dry, treat, and brush at the same time. I also randomly put him in the sink (dry) and click and treat.

Unfortunately he'll be getting another bath today. I always put a little Coconut Oil on him when I'm done blow drying. I must of had to much on my hand and he looks like a soggy grease ball. I tried to absorb it with some baby powder but it didn't work. That's why we should start puppy bath time at 11pm....:smilie_tischkante: I like to do it late when he's kinda tired and tuckered out.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Tons of good advise you have here!
> 
> You have a nice and easy picture from Dominic's mommy above. That picture is a great maintenance groom starter kit. If you don't need to mess with nails for now, then you can skip the nail scissor and quick stop and let your Progroomer do nails.
> 
> ...


Your YouTube channel has been so helpful. Forgive me for sounding like a dummy but I was confused about how to dilute the Pure Paws shampoo and conditioner and I went through your videos and found the answer. :chili:
I also got the type of nail clipper you suggested and its so much better then the bigger guillotine style one I had. :aktion033:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

No problem...you can do this Kendall! I started "playing" with grooming 12 years ago, and I am by no means a pro. My dogs don't go to the groomer at all, I do everything "painfully slowly" at times. I have the Andis clipper with finish cut blades, and much prefer the cordless bravura with metal combs, as well as the bravmini for feet. I've gone thru too many "peanuts" and other small size clippers to count, and all have failed in no time.

Just get in there and play! I get "in the zone" and totally lose track of time! I do use the tiny scissors form petedge to do nails (thanks to Hedy) and the pups much prefer them to guillotine style. I also use a dremel to smoothe, but you can use an emery board just as easily, just takes longer. Good luck to you, you'll be a pro in no time!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am a PRE- novice groomer... I can give a great bath, and can trim nicely --and cut nails ... Bought some expense great shears... but certainly did not need them... So far I have used the curved to trim the beard about 16th of an inch and the thinning shears around the butt. Mine are in semi long coat for now.. I often think I would love to have them both in a Korean cut but I am not there quite yet.. but as time goes on I know I cannot keep them long like this. Not fair to them ... it is a lot of work to make sure they are not matting and you have to take into consideration---what works best for them and you.

The peanut wahl works great for the pads for me.... it does an awesome job-- 

I groom both of mine every 5-7 days ... So far I love PP Silk the best... but CC Spec 10 is a good runner up... I cannot live without PP no rinse... I use it for mats... spray directly on the mat and you can pull it apart with so little breakage. 

I have taken this as a new hobby! McC and Bimmer on the other hand, probably wish I would take up something else as a hobby.... and just keep them in a puppy cut.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Kendall - today is the day! We are expecting the groomer to come around noon to teach me how to take care of them! I'm nervous! It will be interesting since they are all different, Nola has silky straight Maltese hair, Dallas has silky but very curly Maltese hair and Lou's is a mix of curly and straight but coarser more like a poodle on his body. One groomer said he was a challenge to groom because of the different textures. Wish me luck, I'll share any tips I get.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This is all great advice!!!! I wish I had it and the nerve when I first got Sophie. Touching them all over and getting them used to the sound of clippers, etc., are so important to do when they are babies. Also, getting them comfortable laying on their backs, too. Two of mine will let me put them on their backs to take care of their privates, but Sophie says no way! 

I do bathe them and am able to take care of their faces, butts, and paw pads with no problem, but the nails are another thing. They also have no problem with the little clippers, like the Peanut or the smaller cordless Conair, but if I pull out the big clippers they get so scared and won't stay still.

I have all kinds of scissors, combs, brushes, etc., and I love the curved scissors to trim the hair around the paws. A good pair of safety scissors for trimming the corners of their eyes are a must if you're not aiming for a topknot. 

Has anyone tried the Scaredy Cut? I've thought of purchasing it to try, but not sure if it's of good quality or would even work! Scaredy Cut | The Silent Pet Grooming Kit


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

It's going well so far. 

I don't have a proper grooming table yet so I put him on the kitchen counter (always watching, always one hand on him). He's very still when he's high up he also wiggles less. 

I got the Scardey Cut TINY TRIM 4.5" with ball-tipped safety tips, from Amazon this weekend. I'm still kinda scared to do any body work, but used them to trim the fur on his paw pads. I did a tad bit of touching up on his face.

The curved small nail scissors seriously gave me life!! He's very good at letting me do his nails. I've "faked clipped" them since he was 13wks. 

My CC Ice on Ice came last night. I thought it would change my life and that he would look and feel extra snazzy. Not so much its good. I will probably rotate with the Perfect Paws spray. 

I also decided to order a CC Wooden Pin brush, unfortunately it's being delivered by foot and will be here on Aug 5th...

Next on my list are clippers, I have a few models in mind. I like his belly clipped down and inner legs clipped (he gets a little pee there) 

He's probably going to the groomers this weekend. He had some matting (my fault long story on his front legs so the front of the legs are shaved and growing back. He also had some matting from his cone of shame after he was neutered so he's not 100% even around the neck. I figured that until he's a little more even I don't want to do too much. 
So this is my learning time. Before I know it we wont go to the groomers at all anymroe.


----------

